# Aria Pan acoustic guitar - Model 6810



## Unowen (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello everybody

I recently purchased this beautiful old guitar. The quality is pretty good and it feels and sounds great. However, I know way too little about Aria and their Pan series. I found out online the guitar must have been built for the Canadian market as the PAN series was mainly sold in Canada. I assume the guitar is built in the late 70s or early 80s but I am not really sure about it.

If anybody has more information about the Aria Pan series or about this particular model, please feel free to write. Is this guitar a copy of another brand? I would also be interested in its value.

I don't know how to upload a picture here, so I have attache a link:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9z23wf140felaj4/AADr41sF1z97Eqm4Y7Y_SqpYa?dl=0


Thanks a lot

Rico


----------

